
Ask HN: Growth hackers, how do you organize your outreach? - sk24iam
Do you keep a list of all the influencers you have reached out to? Do you use excel, google sheets, etc...
======
owebmaster
Growth hacker is now the the facto designation of marketing analysts?

Most of the growth strategies that works day-to-day are not exponential nor
against the rules of the system so they are not "hacks".

------
pryelluw
Im not a GH, but I developed my own dashboard for this kind of things. Just a
basic Django app admin panel CRUD.

